# How to print on a pacifier?



## salome (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey there, I was wondering how to print on pacifiers? Is it a dye sublimation? Or another method? UV printing?


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

salome said:


> Hey there, I was wondering how to print on pacifiers? Is it a dye sublimation? Or another method? UV printing?


Don't.

In most countries anything that goes into a babies mouth is very closely controlled.
If you use the wrong ink your screwed. More importantly so is the baby.
You could be opening yourself up to a lot of scrutiny and possible legal action if you get it wrong.

Unless your customer is ordering in such large quantities that it is viable to set up all of the controls, testing and safety certification then don't touch it with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## salome (Jan 27, 2013)

PatWibble said:


> Don't.
> 
> In most countries anything that goes into a babies mouth is very closely controlled.
> If you use the wrong ink your screwed. More importantly so is the baby.
> ...



There are many companies, for example Pacifiers, Baby/Infant Pacifier, so there must be a way. Don't you think?


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

salome said:


> There are many companies, for example Pacifiers, Baby/Infant Pacifier, so there must be a way. Don't you think?


Didn't say that there wasn't a way, but there is more to be considered than just the ability to print the item. If you are going to go ahead make sure you do your research thoroughly. Anything to do with kids make sure your insurance is spot-on.


----------



## Prescott Press (Jun 17, 2014)

If you google you can see that it appears there are many different ways these are being done but dye is very unlikely.

Looks like some are UV, some are engraved and some are just decals. Heck there are even ones that are done in rhinestones.


----------

